# [LAPTOP] duree de vie moyenne de vos batteries?

## Trevoke

Sur vos ordinateurs portable, elle dure combien de temps votre batterie? Il parait que Linux n'arrive pas encore a bien economiser l'energie mais je n'ai pas de sources ou de donnees.. Juste un pote qui est tres competent dans tout ce qu'I'll fait qui m'a dit ca.

Alors.. Ca dure combien de temps, c'est quoi votre ordinateur portable, vous faites quoi avec?

----------

## guilc

Thinkpad x200s (version avec le Core 2 Duo SL9400) avec batterie 9 cellules. 6 à 7h d'autonomie, avec kde et compositing activé, utilisation bureautique + dev + virtualisation (je virtualise pour chacun de mes clients l'architecture de dev), potentiellement du wifi ou de la 3G suivant l'endroit où je me trouve. Pas de laptop-mode (je préfère assurer mes écritures disque que de gagner un peu d'autonomie).

De ce que j'ai pu lire, en utilisant le laptop mode qui va réduire les écritures disque (1 écriture toutes les 10 minutes par exemple, et le reste du temps, disque en veille), il parait qu'on peut gagner environ 1h d'autonomie dixit les devs du laptop mode, mais j'ai jamais testé. Sauf que bon, en cas d'arrêt brutal, adieu les données non-encore écrites sur le disque...

[Edit]

Accessoirement, je vois pas trop en quoi linux gère pas l'autonomie. Les technos type speedstep sont gérées, les modes d'économie d'énergie, laptop-mode est là pour ça pour réduire la conso due aux disques durs... Bref

----------

## geekounet

4h avec ma 9 cellules toute neuve sur mon Dell XPS M1330 qui a 1.5 ans, en utilisation "normale" : browser, mail, ssh, des terms, parfois des photos, .... C'est très moyen. Et les batteries des Dell sont assez nazes d'ailleurs, ça meurt au bout de 2 ans... :/

Au sujet du laptop-mode, c'est pas une super idée, ça tue certains hdd, et ça fait pas gagner tant que ça : les arrêts/redémarrage du hdd consomment bien plus que si le hdd idle et lit/écrit de temps en temps.  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

En même temps je trouve ça correct 4h pour un laptop avec un proco qui a un TDP de 35W

----------

## geekounet

Ouais enfin avec 9 cellules je m'attendais à mieux.  :Smile:  Mais c'est vrai que mon laptop consomme pas mal.. :/

----------

## xelif

je tiens 2heures avec mon laptop en utilisation normale ( mail, naivagation internet etc etc) avec une batterie 6 cellules qui à 3 ans...

quand je joue à warcraft 3 dans le train et que je met cpufreq en mode powersave j'arrive à tenir 1h30

ma config est assez ancienne mais c'est quand meme pas mal ^^

----------

## kwenspc

Batterie dell naze? La mienne a 6 ans (12 cellules sur un inspiron 5100) elle est passé de 5h30 d'autonomie (sous nux, sous le win qu'il y avait par défaut elle tenait à peine 5h) à 3h30, et pourtant elle a vadrouillée.

Bon après les batteries sont fabriquées au même endroit faut pas se leurrer ;( 

Ce serait pas étonnant que la qualité moyenne ait un poil baissé, avec la demande actuelle... Les cas de batteries qui crament sont monnaies courantes alors "qu'à l'époque" on avait jamais entendu parler de ça, sauf avec une mauvaise utilisation.

Sinon une batterie ça demande un traitement particulier si on souhaite l'utiliser pas mal d'année: ne jamais la laisser dans le laptop si on est sur secteur et qu'elle est déjà chargée, mais alors surtout pas. Les contrôleurs embarqués sont vraiment pas "futé" donc à 95% il va demande à recharger la batterie (fin il y a la contrainte qualité de contrôle vs ce que le contrôleur consomme qui a dû jouer dans la balance pour avoir un truc hyper basique). Si on l'utilise pas pendant une longue période laissez une charge de 30-40%, surtout pas à 100%. Et quand vous devez la recharger faut être dans les 8-10%, ça sert à rien d'aller au bout du bout jusqu'à ce qu'elle ne puisse même pas booter le pc (si vous attendez quelques jours à ce tarif vous risquez même d'être ennuyé pour la recharger).

Sinon sous linux j'ai jamais eu d'ennui d'autonomie. En fait, Trevoke, ça vient surtout du BIOS et de l'ACPI qui bien souvent sont "windows compliant" et pas nux, comprendre "on mets des teste si c'est win on gère bien le ventilo et tout et on accepte le controle venatnt de l'OS, etc... sinon on s'en carre." Ça créer un tas de problème sur l'autonomie puisque dès lors linux a beaucoup de mal à utiliser l'ACPI du laptop (gestion de la luminosité écran, ventilos, et j'en passe). Donc là encore c'est pas linux qui est "en retard" c'est bel est bien les fabricants qui font chi*r!

----------

## razer

La durée de vie des batteries est plus facteur de la technologie que de la qualité de fabrication, amho.

Les laptops modernes utilisent des lithium-ion, dont la durée de vie est clairement limitée, à la fois du côté des cycles charge/décharge que tu côté purement temporel : une batterie de 2 ans est dégradée même si elle n'a jamais été utilisée.

Par ailleurs, il y a à ma connaissance que peu de constructeurs, 4 tout au plus, donc je vois mal comme argument l'aspect qualité

Enfin, il semblerait que le facteur de dégradation le plus important sur ce type de batterie, en dehors du temps, est la température : elles supportent mal les delta de température, raison pour laquelle il est conseillé de retirer physiquement (et pas seulement déconnecter) la batterie du laptop lorsqu'on est sur secteur.

----------

## kopp

Hum, sur un dell inspiron, 14", Core2Duo 2Ghz, 2Go de ram et disque 5400, avec batterie 9 cellules, dans les premiers mois, je tenais 5h sans problème en utilisation classique (web, musique, wifi, matlab etc), deux heures avec de la compile (et sans mettre /var/tmp/portage en tmpfs, donc accès au disque qui bouffe à mort)

Maintenant, elle est morte, elle a 3 ans et j'ai pas suivi les meilleurs conseils d'utilisation, donc je l'ai laissée sur le secteur, bref, si je mets un diaporama dans Eye of gnome, elle dure 20 minutes les accès disque la tuent

Mais vu le prix, et le fait que j'utilise rarement le laptop en mode batterie, j'en rachète pas. Maintenant je la laisse dessus en cas de coupure de courant, de toutes façons elle est morte :p

(J'ai quand même eu des longues périodes ou je laissais la batterie débranchée, mais assez apparemment)

Sinon, c'est dommage qu'on ne puisse pas configurer le controleur de charge, genre lui dire de ne recharger que si dans tel condition, voire lui dire explicitement si on veut recharger ou pas. Ça permettrait de les préserver.

----------

## kwenspc

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par ailleurs, il y a à ma connaissance que peu de constructeurs, 4 tout au plus, donc je vois mal comme argument l'aspect qualité
> 
> 

 

plus de demande, moins d'attention à la fabrication = qualité qui s'en ressent. Enfin je me plante peut-être, mais quand on voit les rappels de batterie qu'il y a eu chez Dell, Sony, Apple et autres (plusieurs millions en tout) ça laisse songeur.

----------

## guilc

Au passage, un peu de lecture avec quelques tuyaux pour améliorer l'autonomie : http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_reduce_power_consumption

----------

## Biloute

guilc avec ton x200s est-tu sure que c'est une 9cells je pensais qu'il était en 8cells.

Sinon pas mal l'autonomie, moi avec mon x61s je fais aussi 6-7h en idle mais XP avec le mode batterie stretch me donne 20minutes de plus. Par contre quand je l'utilise pour regarder des film, les 2 os me donnent la même autonomie qui est de 4h30.

J'ai l'impression que avec Linux, ça gère moins bien les modes idle.

D'après phoronix.com la prochaine version du noyau linux aura une gestion du mode idle de certaines carte video intel et pareil pour le driver video intel qui devrai améliorer xvmc et le framebuffer compression,.

Les derniers CPU intel ont un speedstep qui va jusqu'au C-state C6 voir plus et j'ai l'impression que Linux est limité au C3

Par exemple avec ceci :

```
cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU*/power
```

----------

## Leander256

J'ai un travelmate 6292, un 12" avec un core2 duo et 4 Go de RAM (on ne se refuse rien) et une batterie 6 cellules. Quand je l'ai acheté début 2008, j'arrivais à tenir 2h30 en utilisation normale. Par contre après avoir été vilain avec la batterie (du genre faire des trucs comme kwenspc dit de ne pas faire) maintenant elle me lâche au bout d'1h40 environ. Je ne sais pas trop comment ça se compare à windows mais il est possible que linux ait encore du retard sur certaines machines. Par exemple powertop me propose toujours de mettre l'USB en veill, seulement... ça rend mon système instable... D'ailleurs concernant les C-states, powertop me dit:

```
Cn                Avg residency       P-states (frequencies)

C0 (cpu running)        ( 5.4%)         2.01 Ghz     2.9%

polling           0.0ms ( 0.0%)         2.00 Ghz     0.0%

C1 mwait          0.0ms ( 0.0%)         1.60 Ghz     0.0%

C2 mwait          0.1ms ( 0.0%)         1200 Mhz     0.0%

C4 mwait          2.5ms (94.6%)          800 Mhz    97.1%
```

J'ai donc un mode C4 listé mais:

```
# cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/power

active state:            C0

max_cstate:              C8

maximum allowed latency: 16000 usec

states:

    C1:                  type[C1] promotion[--] demotion[--] latency[001] usage[00057756] duration[00000000000000000000]

    C2:                  type[C2] promotion[--] demotion[--] latency[001] usage[09265218] duration[00000000002817824539]

    C3:                  type[C3] promotion[--] demotion[--] latency[057] usage[280477856] duration[00000001171207642174]
```

Alors j'ai du C3 ou du C4?

----------

## guilc

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> guilc avec ton x200s est-tu sure que c'est une 9cells je pensais qu'il était en 8cells.

 

Oui c'est bien une 9 cellules. Il est vendu avec une 4 de base, mais y a une 6 et une 9 à la vente, j'ai pris la 9.

Faut encore que je potasse le lien que j'ai envoyé, j'ai quelques optimisations à faire et quelques options manquantes dans le kernel (notamment au niveau de la veille carte son et usb...) Je vous dirais si ça change vraiment des choses !

----------

## Temet

Si ça peut rassurer les linuxiens ... au boulot (donc sous XP), on est 3 sur une quinzaine à avoir du changer les batteries de nos laptop Dell après environ 2 ans :

- 2 étaient mortes de chez mortes : tu débranches l'alim et le PC s'éteint

- la mienne tenait entre 2 et 10 minutes... en passant de 100% à 0 (ça faisait dès mois que le pourcentage ne marchait plus).

Donc bon, pas besoin de linux pour flinguer des batteries hein.

----------

## guilc

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Les derniers CPU intel ont un speedstep qui va jusqu'au C-state C6 voir plus et j'ai l'impression que Linux est limité au C3
> 
> Par exemple avec ceci :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Alors sur mon x200s, powertop me dit que le CPU expose C1 C2, C3, C4, C5, C6, le Bios expose C1, C2, et C6. Et je passe pas pas mal de temps en C6, donc ça marche bien  :Smile: 

[EDIT]

Vous aussi vous avez ce souci là ?

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/373245

d'après powertop, caci  "<kernel core> : hrtimer_start_range_ns (tick_sched_timer)" qui réveille le processus à une immense majorité...

----------

